# Looking for a Coding/Billing position in Indiana



## tammyheath (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,
My name is Tammy Heath. I recently became certified in Medical Coding/Billing and am preparing to take the exam for the CPC-H. I am looking for an opportunity to put my skills and knowledge to good use. I am excited to take on this new career path. My resume is below.
Thanks!


Tammy D. Heath, CPC
8420 Falkirk Drive , Avon, Indiana 46123
317-919-0462
Redawn73@sbcglobal.net

OBJECTIVE
To obtain a position that will utilize my work experience along with my education background
SKILLS PROFILE
• Medical/billing coding along with medical office procedures
• Knowledge of underwriting with mortgage loans
• Great customer service, verbal and written
• Product consulting, various point of sale systems
• Real estate loan applications and lending approval process
• Word, Excel, Outlook including medical terminology and data entry
EMPLOYMENT HISTORY
Patronpath 5/2007-Present
Account Manager
• Primary liaison between director of sales and board of directors for status updates on accounts
• Resolve issues or answer questions from new and potential customers
• Builds and maintain strong relationships through correspondence and phone logs
• Product consulting and system limitations, various point of sales systems
Homeland Capital Mortgage 5/2007-7/2007
Account Manager
• Mortgage loan applications for real estate companies
• Worked with brokers and account executives
• Underwriting policies and AE correspondence and phone calls
• Data entry of home loans including sales calls
Decision One Mortgage(HSBC) 3/1997-5/2007
Senior Account Manager
• Support team lead and team members with outstanding stipulations
• Closed over and beyond sales, worked closely with underwriting, Closing and brokers
EDUCATION
New Horizons Computer Learning Center 2008-2009
Medical Billing and Coding Specialist

Certifications: CPC- Medical billing and coding
Certifications: Appraisal Review I and II, calculating income I and II, Purchase Money I and II
Certified in Microsoft Word, Excel and Outlook


----------

